# Can you start a mini without the key



## Iris Zayicek (Oct 30, 2007)

:yikes:I bought my mini about 2 1/2 years ago, its a 2003. I only have one key, which I received at purchase from the used car dealer. When I went to leave for work yesterday, my car had both windows down, the sun-roof open, the glass in one of the fog lights broken and appeared to have been driven a couple of miles because the range of miles was around 167 on Sunday night and 134 on Monday morning. I can somewhat figure that the range of miles may have changed because the gas sloshed around or something. But I cannot figure out how the windows rolled down and the sunroof open all by themselves. Has this ever happened to anyone else. I unbelieveably curious about this one. Thanks. :yikes:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Iris Zayicek said:


> :yikes:I bought my mini about 2 1/2 years ago, its a 2003. I only have one key, which I received at purchase from the used car dealer. When I went to leave for work yesterday, my car had both windows down, the sun-roof open, the glass in one of the fog lights broken and appeared to have been driven a couple of miles because the range of miles was around 167 on Sunday night and 134 on Monday morning. I can somewhat figure that the range of miles may have changed because the gas sloshed around or something. But I cannot figure out how the windows rolled down and the sunroof open all by themselves. Has this ever happened to anyone else. I unbelieveably curious about this one. Thanks. :yikes:


Did you receive an owner's manual when you bought the car?

If you hold down the "Open" tab on the key fob, your doors will unlock and your windows will open. MINI built this in there to cool down the car before you actually got to it. You probably depressed it accidentally in your purse or pocket as you were walking away.

And you should have two sets of keys.


----------



## Iris Zayicek (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I finally figured out the key fob opening and so I probably did open the windows myself. And you are absolutley correct I DO need two sets of keys. Just hasn't been high on the priority list - I love my mini tooo.. Thanks again


----------

